# Anyone here have an Anzil pup from Pepe?



## yorkshireflower (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi all - Im new to the forum and have read lots of useful info as we are looking for a cockapoo puppy to join our family.....I have looked at the Anzil website and read many threads on this forum and all looks good - Anzil have pups on offer now to collect Nov sired by pepe (who Ive found a pic of and lots of you also have cockapoos from pepe - hes a busy boy) My question is to any of you who have anzil pups from pepe - what size do they typically grow to - I was originally looking for a toypoodle cross but on reviewing info (on Anzil website) this is not recommended for health reasons - I was also looking for a cavapoo but again health issues which after research found cockapoos and that anzil do all the checks - But they differ in size and Im a little apprehensive about this....Pepe looks small on the pic but its hard to judge as nothing next to him for perspective. Ive tried to call Andrew but no answer - I also read hes hard to pin down so Ill just keep trying


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Think the size would depend a lot on the mum as well, it's Anthony at Anzil, definitely keep trying because he is brilliant at giving info when you can get hold of him, the pups I know from Pepe are not that small but as I say it can depend on the cocker size as well, not sure about health issues with toys but can recommend Anthony as a breeder. Why is size so important? they start small anyway and you get used to whatever size they become!!


----------



## yorkshireflower (Sep 24, 2014)

Thanks DB1 - I know the size shouldnt matter as you wont notice as they grow but I suppose Ive looked for months for an small "lapdog" dog but all the "designer breeds" dont seem to come from proper breeders with health checks - many offer some but not all the tests and we have 3 cats and 2 kids so looking for a breed which sits well with that and the cockapoo seems to tick those boxes - My hubby said the size is fine but I think he wanted a more "manly" dog and I wanted something smaller - not sure why I grew up with an alsation lol


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Good luck with your search! I just wanted to pick up on your 'Lap dog' description - please don't think that Cockapoos are lap dogs, they are high energy dogs that needs lots of exercise, attention and grooming care. Both parents are energetic breeds - especially if one is a working cocker! Have you considered other breeds like the Cavalier, Shitzu, French Bulldog, Boston Terrier.....which can all be lovely family dogs but which are possibly less energetic?


----------



## Linda Simpson (Jan 7, 2014)

We had German Pointers for years and when we decided to have another dog we looked at Cavapoo's because i wanted something smaller, my OH wanted another pointer but as its me who takes care of the dog i had the final say. Any after some very long chats though we decided on a Cockapoo. After a year of seaching we found Anzil Cockapoos and Anthony. We have Remi, his Mum and Dad are Poppy and Pepe.
I'm assuming you are in Yorkshire, if so if you would like to meet up and you can see Remi andwe have a chat


----------



## yorkshireflower (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi Mazzapoo - I meant "lapdog" size really - Ive looked at several breeds it was more the temprement and size I was trying to decide on- I finally got through the the breeder its Anzils mum who also breeds but using Pepe - Very helpful and explained the pups - I have decided to go ahead with one and fingers crossed we will be happy x


----------



## yorkshireflower (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi Linda thanks for your kind offer - yes im in yorkshire near bingley - I called my OH before making the final decision this morn and hes so matter of fact "yeah sure" I wonder why Im worrying and still dithering with indecisiveness - I grew up with an alsation and she was my best friend and want the kids to have that experience and they have begged for years so finally going to surprise them - I just keep worrying about the negs- will it be too big, will it settle, house training etc its driving me mad (I hate making decisions lol) - Anyway Ive reserved a girl so now I feel happier with my decision and will see her mid oct - Im a little excited now


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Only a little excited?!! Sounds great, I was going to say the girls are generally a bit smaller, and if she does grow larger she maybe more 'manly' for your husband anyway! you will be in for a fun time, just to warn you it can be a challenge with young kids and a biting pup but i'm sure you are prepared for that and it'll be wonderful for them to have her to grow up with - I'm saying that like you have young kids, they maybe 18 and 20 for all I know!!


----------



## yorkshireflower (Sep 24, 2014)

Lol no they are 8 & 12 so not too young


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Perfect ages, my son was 11 when we got Dudley, he is 14 and Dudley is 2 and a half now, best mates.


----------



## dsnth (Jan 21, 2014)

We too have an Anzil pup - Mum Viv & Dad Pepe.
Watson is just lovely, I couldn't recommend Anthony highly enough.


----------



## Linda Simpson (Jan 7, 2014)

yorkshireflower said:


> Hi Linda thanks for your kind offer - yes im in yorkshire near bingley - I called my OH before making the final decision this morn and hes so matter of fact "yeah sure" I wonder why Im worrying and still dithering with indecisiveness - I grew up with an alsation and she was my best friend and want the kids to have that experience and they have begged for years so finally going to surprise them - I just keep worrying about the negs- will it be too big, will it settle, house training etc its driving me mad (I hate making decisions lol) - Anyway Ive reserved a girl so now I feel happier with my decision and will see her mid oct - Im a little excited now


We have friends who live in Gilstead.
I have to say Remi was a shock to the system, we had forgotten what puppies can be like. Remi was really good sleeping all night in his crate from the word go and he's really good in the car. The bitting/nipping was what got to me but thats stopped now, he's 5 months. All in all he is a joy have as part of the family.
My OH adores him and he has actualy taken him out on his own, to the pub lol


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi and welcome from another yorkshire anzil owner! We have Murphy, Watson's brother and their sister Lola is also on here (come on out Helen ) I think anthony said to expect him to be about 15". Good luck with your little bundle of fun, she will be perfect whatever her size.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Lol - am here! 
Yes we have Lola. I wouldn't say Pepe is particularly small. Lola is 9.2kg already (at 6.5 months). My other Cockapoo Billy is 9.1kg fully grown and his dad was a toy poodle. 
To give you an idea of size here is Lola at 6 weeks/ 6 months:

Very exciting, will soon fly round. 

Helen


----------



## MairiG (Jun 15, 2014)

I also have an Anzil puppy. Ruby is 5 months
Shes currently 13 inches and weighs approx 
7 kgs. Anthony said to expect her to be approx
15 inches. Ruby's dad is Pepe. You won't regret
Getting an Anzil puppy. Xx


----------



## Linda Simpson (Jan 7, 2014)

MairiG said:


> I also have an Anzil puppy. Ruby is 5 months
> Shes currently 13 inches and weighs approx
> 7 kgs. Anthony said to expect her to be approx
> 15 inches. Ruby's dad is Pepe. You won't regret
> Getting an Anzil puppy. Xx


Hi MaireG, Is Ruby's Mum Poppy?


----------



## MillyTheCockapoo (Apr 4, 2017)

We have a golden coloured girl puppy from Pepe and Luna and she is lovely. She is so well behaved and has such a good temperament that we are considering getting another one! She is 6 months old now and is growing so fast but in terms of size she won't get too much bigger (she is 8kg at the moment). I highly recommend getting a cockapoo from Anzil, you certainly won't regret it. We had to drive up to Liverpool twice (once to pick our puppy and once to take her home) from London but it was certainly worth it. Good luck!


----------

